# Float Time Mio to Commins



## Stephen (Jan 5, 2003)

Guys,
I'm dropping my drift boat in at Mio on the opener and floating to Commins. never floated it before and was wondering how many hours it takes with fishing. I can't in touch with the Au Sable Angler in Mio to ask them, they never answer their phone. Thanks for the help.
Steve


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

A straight-thru float takes about 2 hours; with fishing figure at least 4-5, and you can easily stretch that longer.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

yup he's right 4 hours with fishing! Might want to float to to mckinely its about 8 hours there and there won't be the crowds. I was going to float it but might just steelhead fish to get away from people. Hopefully its nasty and raining out. Ripping streamers after a good rain always produces big fish.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys. I may float Commins to McKinley if there would be less crowds. I only have about 6 hours. Any opinions as to what stretch would be less crowded? 
Steve


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

There would be less of a crowd downstream of cummins, but to me its alot different fishing down there, but dont get me wrong its not bad if your familar with it. Plus there wouldnt be as many people wade fishing down there its alot deeper and harder to access. Lots of deep froggy holes that hold big fish especially in the spring. Just swing em some big uglies!


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

You can do the float to McKinley in 6 hours, no problem if you want to. There is less pressure between Commins and McKinley but there is also less fish. If you have 6 hours, I recommend taking your time and just going to Commins.
Good Luck.


----------



## Perchkiller (Dec 19, 2007)

Have property right after the access in Mio, from Mio to Cummins is a lot shallower and wider than the run from Cummins to McKinley. I say you get bigger fish after Cummins. We've been floating it for 20plus years, either way it's a great time, see ya on the opener.:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Stephen (Jan 5, 2003)

I really appreciate the tips. We're going to float Mio to Commins and hope for some dry flies along the way. I'll shoot for the lower water in May if I get a free weekend and a bit more time to explore. 

If you see an old white Osprey drift boat go by with three yahoo's in it that's us. Hope everyone has a great opener.
Steve


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been fishing the AuSable from Mio to the 4001 bridge (downstream of McKinley) since my grandparents retired to McKinley in the 1970s. I know that stretch quite well. 

I agree with the times offered and the input on crowds, etc. I know they've planted less fish from Commins to McKinley, but I've always really liked that stretch. After you get past the cottages, it's pretty good stuff, and I'll opt for less crowd any day. There are more fish Mio-Commins, but there has always been more pressure there, too. We've gotten our best fish from Commins-McKinley.

That said, if you really want a nice float (with fish.....it _is_, after all, the AuSable) try McKinley to the 4001 bridge just above the Alcona backwaters. I've always had a special place in my heart for this stretch because 1) it's where I caught my first decent trout, a 16" brown many years ago; 2) it's where I caught my last good AuSable brook trout (13"); and 3) it's the only place I've ever caught a Grayling (probably about 20 years ago, but I caught a couple of them there). 

But most importantly - and this is huge to me - this stretch of river has absolutely no development on it. There is not a single cottage, dock, etc. anywhere. It's about as wild as it was 100 years ago. I dare say you'll get as much solitude and unpressured fishing in as you'll get on any major trout stream in Michigan. It gets much less pressure than the other stretches discussed above. The 28" my nephew caught last opening weekend was caught in this stretch just upstream of the 4001 bridge. 

If you want a _really_ good fishing experience on the AuSable mainstream, take the Monday following the opener off and fish any of the stretches mentioned above. The river almost vacates entirely.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Hart said:


> I've been fishing the AuSable from Mio to the 4001 bridge (downstream of McKinley) since my grandparents retired to McKinley in the 1970s. I know that stretch quite well.
> 
> I agree with the times offered and the input on crowds, etc. I know they've planted less fish from Commins to McKinley, but I've always really liked that stretch. After you get past the cottages, it's pretty good stuff, and I'll opt for less crowd any day. There are more fish Mio-Commins, but there has always been more pressure there, too. We've gotten our best fish from Commins-McKinley.
> 
> ...



That is deffinately a great stretch of water. Haven't fished it in awhile, but have done well in summer through there with grasshoppers when they are all over on the shores, just go catch a few and fish the old fashion way. Used to tube it as a kit through there too, good for that too. Have to fish real early and real late once the canoe and tube season hits, but your right, its peaceful through that area.


----------

